
Developers Explain Why iOS Apps Are Getting Bulkier - animeseinfeld
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/features/apples-app-store-has-a-big-problem-that-no-one-is-talking-about-1735433
======
LeoNatan25
> _Apple 's App Store Has a Big Problem That No One Is Talking About_

The title is a little bit clickbait as it has been discussed a lot lately,
especially here and other technical fora.

